# What is the lowest PAX rating you've seen?



## Kgauthier (Feb 8, 2019)

I saw a 3.86 today - I've never seen one that low. It was for an 80 min. trip in the opposite direction of where I want to be in terms of rush hour. DE - CLINE! I am curious about that rating tho....


----------



## akileon (Dec 7, 2019)

3.84


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

Lowest was a 3.8 or 3.9ish. Was definitely below a 4 because I was wondering what the 3.8 was then realized it was a rating. It was a super obese guy, easily over 500lbs. All he did was complain about EVERYTHING! No room in my Subaru Crosstrek
His right cheek was touching the inside of my passenger rear door and his left cheek was well past the middle into the driver rear seat so he said my seat was uncomfortable like 5 timesin a 5 minute ride. Fidgeted in the seat so bad that it was rocking my car as I was driving and stopped at redlights. Stunk like BO sooooooooo bad. Basically snored with regular breaths. Got to his place and asked if he wanted me to pull into his driveway (was kind of a long driveway) to which he responded loudly "you know.... I am capable of walking!!!". Gave him a 2 and he, I believe, didnt rate me.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Jason15215 said:


> Lowest was a 3.8 or 3.9ish. Was definitely below a 4 because I was wondering what the 3.8 was then realized it was a rating. It was a super obese guy, easily over 500lbs. All he did was complain about EVERYTHING! No room in my Subaru Crosstrek
> His right cheek was touching the inside of my passenger rear door and his left cheek was well past the middle into the driver rear seat so he said my seat was uncomfortable like 5 timesin a 5 minute ride. Fidgeted in the seat so bad that it was rocking my car as I was driving and stopped at redlights. Stunk like BO sooooooooo bad. Basically snored with regular breaths. Got to his place and asked if he wanted me to pull into his driveway (was kind of a long driveway) to which he responded loudly "you know.... I am capable of walking!!!". Gave him a 2 and he, I believe, didnt rate me.


did you get your suspension checked out to see if he damaged it? Lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kgauthier said:


> I saw a 3.86 today - I've never seen one that low. It was for an 80 min. trip in the opposite direction of where I want to be in terms of rush hour. DE - CLINE! I am curious about that rating tho....


I saw a couple of 1* pax back in 2014/2015.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

4.39..........I didn't pick it up either.


----------



## alkaloid (May 11, 2016)

Kgauthier said:


> I saw a 3.86 today - I've never seen one that low. It was for an 80 min. trip in the opposite direction of where I want to be in terms of rush hour. DE - CLINE! I am curious about that rating tho....


im fairly confident i have seen a 2.xx but i didn't pick that one up. the lowest i ever drove was a low 3 who i picked up around 4am. guy in a million dollar gated community headed to airport. very polite guy tho he was slow to get in and smelled like smoke. otherwise i saw no signs of what may have got him such a poor rating from other drivers. when we got to the airport he cash tipped me 5 bucks so he got 5 stars from me.


----------



## HectorB (Mar 22, 2018)

4.2 Trip was in a shore vacation town. I asked her why rating was so low. She did a lot of ubering in NYC where drivers and passengers rate harshly.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

4.11 Yes, I picked him up.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

3.8 just looked at it


----------

